# 98 Altima GXE starts when engine is cold / does not start if engine is hot



## rigger92 (May 16, 2008)

I have a 98 Altima GXE with 152,000 miles that starts up great on a cold or hot day. The thing runs great until I shut it off. If I go to restart the vehicle the starter turns and the engine tries to catch; if I don't give it lots of gas it shuts down. If I let the vehicle cool down completely it starts right up. I've replaced the wires, plugs, distributer cap, rotor, fuel filter, fuel pump, and fuel injectors but the problem continues and an answer eludes me. I need your help as my pockets are emptying at a rapid pace.


----------



## jacobsjam1 (Sep 14, 2008)

If you havent done so yet, Go to autozone and let them test it with there scanner it's free!


----------

